# Steinheil Speed Camera



## The Barbarian (Aug 25, 2012)

"Speed" seems to refer to the way this one slams open when you push the button on the side.   Like a switchblade, but noisier.

Or maybe the Cassar 2.9 50mm lens, which is the only hint at the company that made it.  No other identifiers, except the Compur shutter.


----------



## compur (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks like a Welti (made by Welta).  There were many variations, some with the Cassar 2.9 lens.  They snap open like a switchblade knife.  I have one that looks similar to yours.


----------



## The Barbarian (Aug 25, 2012)

Notice the leather above the bellows.  Normally, there'd be a name embossed there, like Welti, Dolly, etc.   None there.   I've had collectors interested, because of that "mistake", if that's what it is.


----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 6, 2012)

> Looks like a Welti (made by Welta).  There were many variations,  some with the Cassar 2.9 lens.  They snap open like a switchblade knife.   I have one that looks similar to yours.



Looked back in the cabinet.   Turns out, I have a Welti.  But they are 35mm, not 127.


----------



## compur (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes, they are 35mm.


----------

